# Used Humidor



## chuckieb (Sep 21, 2010)

I picked up a used humidor that has been seriously neglected. I'm following the tips and guide that I found on puff to season it properly.

It looks like a party store display humidor, or a promotional item. It has the brand Cohabaco cigar company etched into the glass. I cannot find much info on the humidor or on the brand itself, but it seems to be holding the humidity so far. 


Ill post pics once its seasoned and filled :tu


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

chuckieb said:


> I picked up a used humidor that has been seriously neglected. I'm following the tips and guide that I found on puff to season it properly.
> 
> It looks like a party store display humidor, or a promotional item. It has the brand Cohabaco cigar company etched into the glass. I cannot find much info on the humidor or on the brand itself, but it seems to be holding the humidity so far.
> 
> Ill post pics once its seasoned and filled :tu


you should post pix of it before/after... and maybe u can get some information around here about it ingeneral.

good luck w/ it..

rb


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Is it lined in cedar?


----------



## chuckieb (Sep 21, 2010)

It looks and smells like its lined with sc. 

I would like to post pictures but I cant due to my noob status. If someone wants to post em for me Ill pm you a link to them.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are the pics chuck sent me:




























Personally, I like it. But hu gotta be careful with those glass tops. There notorios for not holding humidity as good as you would like. Re best investment you could make right now is some 65% (or whatever you like) hearfelt beads. They wont cost an arm and a leg. And you will be better for it in re long run. Especially with a glass top.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like that humi, nice score man.


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice!! I've been looking for a score like that. Good luck with it


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes....very cool desktop. I really like it. Quite unique.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks nice- I like it. It looks like it is constructed sturdily & thick cedar. Probably made before everything was made in China. But what is the hole in the back right corner for?


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

hygrometer maybe?


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice thick dividers i like it. let us know how she holds.


----------



## chuckieb (Sep 21, 2010)

On day three with the bowls of distilled water the rh is holding tight at 67%. 

The hole in the back is for viewing the hygro. If you look at the divider there is a hole where a small analog used to sit, and the hole in the outer case is actually just a window.

Thanks for the compliments, this thing is very heavy and sturdy.

Chuck


----------



## chuckieb (Sep 21, 2010)

I also should have mentioned, before I started seasoning the glass was a little loose, so I removed the glass and re set it with fresh silicone. 

Thanks for posting the pictures Blake.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

That is definately a custom made humidor. I am guessing that hole in the back corner is for a hygrometer. This was likely made by a startup cigar company and put on a route at a bar, restaurant, convenience store, etc. The humidor would sit on the countertop and the clerk could look at the hygrometer to see if it needed attention. Thats just my best guess.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya I think so too.

The company "Cohabaco Cigars" was involved in some court case and then was sold in 1998 to---------

Cigars Unlmtd. International!!!!!!!!!!! :faint:


Who knew? :dunno:


----------

